# Broadoaks manor 2013



## sparky. (Aug 6, 2013)

hey everyone visited broadoaks the other day with matthew adams and a none forum member.. The first thing that struck me was the condition of the place its pretty much immaculate. There are even some bits and bobs that have been left inside. we found all this very interesting  

here is some history.

Detached country house, recently in use as offices. 1876 by Ernest Seth-Smith for his elder brother Charles, incorporating part of an older house on the ground floor; early C20 additions for Sir Charles Tennant including, c1905 the south projecting Drawing Room, c1908 the east projecting Ballroom. 1970s office extension not of special interest. In 1898 the house was sold to Sir Charles Tennant, wealthy industrialist and patron of the arts who, aged 75, had just married his 2nd wife Marguerite who was to bear him 4 children. The main Tennant property was in Scotland but this house appears to be an out of London house for entertaining, Surrey becoming very popular at the time. The brewery owning Charrington family owned Broadoaks from 1911 to 1946 when it was sold to the Ministry of Supply. In 1948 it housed the Army Operational Research Group and was in military occupation until 1996.

on with the pictures.


















































]






thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!
Great pics,
Thanks..


----------



## alex76 (Aug 6, 2013)

now that is very nice can only hope it stays that mint


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

It IS immaculate. I wonder how long it's going to stay that way though. Sadly not long I suspect.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing house wonder how long it will stay like this?


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

Any idea what them squares and numbers are for ? Auction maybe ? Nice report thanks for posting.


----------



## Quattre (Aug 9, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice. What is it with all those numbers & squares, I've not seen them before.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 10, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Very nice. What is it with all those numbers & squares, I've not seen them before.



Im not entirely sure mate it was strange


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Tizzme said:


> Any idea what them squares and numbers are for ? Auction maybe ? Nice report thanks for posting.



I'm guessing here, but I reckon photographic survey. They probably relate to photographs in an appendices of the Design and Access Statement. 

Wicked shots, not sure I'd be comfortable wandering something so mint! Great work, keep it up!


----------



## shane.c (Aug 11, 2013)

Good pics thanks for sharing,


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks an excellent explore with fab images. i always wonder whether we"d go here or not as it looks too mint with what appears to be zero decay..that being said when we finally get back to that neck of the woods for other 'goodness' might be hard to resist having a look


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 21, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I'm guessing here, but I reckon photographic survey. They probably relate to photographs in an appendices of the Design and Access Statement.
> 
> Wicked shots, not sure I'd be comfortable wandering something so mint! Great work, keep it up!



Thanks bud


----------

